# Will this work?



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

I need to run 550' of pipe above ground, from a raw water well, across a driveway, to a boiler pump 15" AFF.
"Why", is a long story that I'll relate if necessary, but what I need now is peer review.
The line starts with 12" flanged pipe. The flanged plug at the end is tapped, with a 2" capped nipple. 
Here's my plan;
Come off the nipple with a 2" ball valve, into a "Y" strainer. 
Run approx. 150' of 3" inch PVC to the driveway, where it's reduce to 2-1/2" to fit a firehose. Run 180' of 2 1/2 inch to the 15' riser, where it's bushed down to 2", into the pump. 
The pump at the well puts out 4 psi (12' to 2" pipe). The boiler pump runs at 80 psi.
The pipe size should give enough reservoir to prevent the boiler pump from sucking the line dry. But I can't do the math to prove it.
My boss asked me if this would work. I said," I'll let ya know".
Will this work?


----------



## Burner tech (Oct 24, 2013)

What kind of boiler? Make? btus?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

What kind of application is the pump running? What is the fire hoses for? Need a little clearer pict


----------



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

It's an existing boiler feed pump. I dont think make and BTU's are relevant. I just need adequate supply from 4 to 80psi over 550'. I'm using a fire hose to cross the driveway.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

pipefighter said:


> It's an existing boiler feed pump. I dont think make and BTU's are relevant. I just need adequate supply from 4 to 80psi over 550'. I'm using a fire hose to cross the driveway.


the pressure isn't really the issue it's the flow rate. How much water is this application using. Are you just maintaining water pressure or are you consuming it?is it steam or hot water?


----------



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

It's feeding a boiler through a demineralizer. The existing line is 2"and feeds between 15 an 35 gpm depending on demand. I'm maintaining water pressure to the demineralizer through the pump, to the boiler where it's consumed.


----------



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

The fire hose is troublesome on the suction side of the pump but there should be enough volume to keep that from zeroing out. My first suggestion would be to move the pump to the source but if this isn't posable put a gage on the suction line and watch it closely. 35 gpm threw a 2 in line at 4 psi may be the part that is its undoing. You may be better off increasing the tap size on the 12 in.


----------



## PoodleHeadMikey (Jun 21, 2014)

*That won't work -*

At 2" for the entire 550 feet, assuming no valves or fittings, you would have about a 6 lb. pressure drop at a 40 GPM flow rate and still be under 5 FPS velocity. But since you have only a 4 lb. supply pressure you can't afford those losses. To do this thing you either have to install the booster pump at the water source and make the run at high pressure or pipe the low pressure run entirely in 4".

BTW: what is the application anyway? <g>

PHM
------



pipefighter said:


> I need to run 550' of pipe above ground, from a raw water well, across a driveway, to a boiler pump 15" AFF.
> "Why", is a long story that I'll relate if necessary, but what I need now is peer review.
> The line starts with 12" flanged pipe. The flanged plug at the end is tapped, with a 2" capped nipple.
> Here's my plan;
> ...


----------



## pipefighter (Sep 26, 2009)

SO..did away with the hose because I couldn't find an adapter from fire to std thread.(after being told "no problem", and ordering the pipe accordingly.) Ran 3" to the rise, bushed to 2" to the pump. Had to add a booster pump but it's working.This was a test to see if the conductivity would drop enough by usig raw water so now I have to take it all out, and plumb it permantly. I like the 4" idea and will try to get that accepted. Thanks to all you guys who contributed.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

You guys ever notice those short black hoses hanging on the side of fire trucks?

they are there to pull a draft though or what you would call a suction

soft firehose's will collapse that is why fireman can not pull suction though them

FORMER FIREMAN

PS They do make 21/2" fip x mht brass adapter fittings you have to get from Ferguson Waterworks


----------

